# Heater box gear



## Rustie (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can get just the gear for your heater box without replacing the total heater box? Or if you can make a gear. I know the gear for my heater box is missing teeth but I can't seem to find a diagram of the unit. I would like to replace it, however, finding a heater box for my car seems to be a huge problem. I fixed it so I have heat in the cab but I can't adjust it at all. I could really use some help!

Rustie


----------

